# profi win



## daggi1967 (21 September 2009)

wer hat auch post  von profi win erhalten und nicht darauf reagiert und später einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid erhalten. wie habt ihr darauf reagiert? gruß dagmar:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid ?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## physicus (21 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

Stammt der WIRKLICH vom Gericht?
Benutze mal die Suchfunktion.

LG
P


----------



## physicus (21 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

Lies hier!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35580-gewinnspiel-profiwin-45.html
Da wird Dir geholfen...


LG 
P


----------



## daggi1967 (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

danke das hat mich echt beruhigt nun warte ich mal ab

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:56:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:54:41 ----------

ja ja stammt wirklich vom gericht und zwar aus berlin kam dieser mahnbescheid, aber ich bleibe stur. lg dagmar:scherzkeks:


----------



## daggi1967 (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

ja stammt aus dem gericht in berlin


----------



## katzenjens (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

YouTube - [erklärbär] Was ist ein Mahnbescheid ?
Besonders ab 2:25 wird es für Dich interessant.

Wenn Du wie im Video beschrieben gehandelt hast, wird sicherlich nix weiter passieren. Wenn die tatsächlich wieder "normale" Mahnungen schicken, kann man daran sehen, wie lächerlich der Verein ist.

Sollte wider Erwarten doch ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kommen, sollte man sich schleunigst einen Anwalt suchen. Vorher ist es nicht vonnöten.

Aber Vollstreckungsbescheide in der Nutzlosbranche sind noch viel seltener als Mahnbescheide.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## daggi1967 (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

hallo katzenjens ich halte nun mal die bälle flach denn ich mache mir im moment keinen kopf darum ich habe bei profi win widerruf eingelegt und auch den mahnbescheid widersprochen.lg dagmar


----------



## katzenjens (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

:thumb: Genau so sollte es sein.
Panikattacken sind überflüssig.
Wenn nur alle meine youtube-"Patienten" so einsichtig wären wie Du hier.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## daggi1967 (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

ich bin nun mal gespannt was die jungs sich nun einfallen lassen ich habe schon gehöhrt das sie ratenzahlung anbieten werden, aber darauf lasse ich mich auch nicht ein, denn wenn sie das machen zeigt es doch wie faul die ganze sache doch ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Sollte wider Erwarten doch ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kommen, ...



Das geht beim widersprochenen Mahnbescheid nicht.

Beim widersprochenem Mahnbescheid bleibt dem Gläubiger nur:


Klage vor Gericht, oder
weiteres Mahnkasperletheater per Brief, oder
Klappe halten.

Ersteres scheuen die Abzocker.
Mit zweiterem machen Sie weiter, bis nach einiger Zeit dann das dritte eintritt.
Irgendwann lohen sich halt Porto, Papier, Toner auch nicht mehr.


----------



## katzenjens (22 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

Du hast ja so recht...
Das passiert, wenn man schneller schreibt als denkt.:scherzkeks:
Vollstreckungsbescheid kommt natürlich nur, wenn man auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht reagiert. Und auch diesem kann man widersprechen.

Bei einem widersprochenem Mahnbescheid kann der Mahnende eine Klage anstrengen, muss er aber nicht. Und so ist in den meisten Fällen Schluss. Oder es wird jämmerlich weitergedroht wie Antiscammer es beschrieben hat.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2009)

*AW: profi win*

Thema geschlossen, da bereits Thread zu dem Thema vorhanden

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/35580-gewinnspiel-profiwin.html


----------

